# lecture HTML5 IOS6 IPhone/IPad



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

lecture des vidéos intégrées sur des sites
pas de soucis sur iPad1/iPad3 et IOS5

impossible iPad3 et IOS6
est ce dû à la disparition de l'application native Youtube ou autre chose ?
MERCI


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

bon personne ne sait , je m'auto répond 
en attendant une solution
Ipad 3 IOS6  dans le tiroir 
et iPad 1 IOS5  sur le bureau


----------



## Le Mascou (25 Septembre 2012)

As-tu essayé de télécharger l'app YouTube (sur l'App Store) et de ré-essayer ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

oui , mais rien
Sur MacRumors beaucoup se plaignent du problème des vidéos YouTube qui demandent flash sur iOS6.
pas de solution pour le moment


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2012)

@alan63, pourrais poster les liens des sites où tu as des problèmes avec la vidéo?
Et as tu essayé avec un autre navigateur?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @alan63, pourrais poster les liens des sites où tu as des problèmes avec la vidéo?
> Et as tu essayé avec un autre navigateur?


Safari Mercury Dolphin ICab même problème
seules les vidéos avec lien fonctionnent
les videos intégrées demandent Flash Player ou Quicktime ou HTML5


http://www.cybervulcans.net/forum/topic/42068-quecoutez-vous-en-ce-moment/page__st__2010


----------



## lineakd (26 Septembre 2012)

@alan63, ce sont bien des vidéos en flash que tu pourrais visionner en te servant de l'application puffin (payante). Il semble bien qu'il y avait une interaction entre safari et l'application youtube.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @alan63, ce sont bien des vidéos en flash que tu pourrais visionner en te servant de l'application puffin (payante). Il semble bien qu'il y avait une interaction entre safari et l'application youtube.


merci de ta réponse
en fait je vais garder l'iPad 1 sous IOS5 qui ne pose pas de problème
laisser l'iPad3 sous IOS6 dans le tiroir en attendant le jailbreak qui apportera peut être une solution 
merci encore


----------

